# Don't you just love



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Those flashing crossing signals that are springing up everywhere?
The speed that guy runs across the road is brilliant...
A great idea but of course totally useless lol

Maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Those flashing crossing signals that are springing up everywhere?
> The speed that guy runs across the road is brilliant...
> A great idea but of course totally useless lol
> 
> Maiden


I noticed one on Arab League St the other day - it made me laugh that they have a pedestrian crossing sign where even the guy on the sign has to run. BUT with the traffic lights etc, I found Arab League St was easier to cross.....


----------

